# Drainage Ditch Issues........



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I found that the city owns the first 10 feet of my yard anyway, right of way, and they can pretty much do what they want. If the culvert is neccessary to keep your yard from flooding, or your neaighbors yard, then they might be more inclined to do something about it. If it's just a remnant from days gone by, they'll probably just leave it. If they actually do damage to YOUR yard, not THEIR right of way, then they will fix it for you, but it might take awhile. I had my water line blow out in February in Anchorage and it was July before the landscaping contractor made it over to fix the sidewalk and ROW, AKA my yard.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

billinak said:


> I found that the city owns the first 10 feet of my yard anyway, right of way, and they can pretty much do what they want. If the culvert is neccessary to keep your yard from flooding, or your neaighbors yard, then they might be more inclined to do something about it. If it's just a remnant from days gone by, they'll probably just leave it. If they actually do damage to YOUR yard, not THEIR right of way, then they will fix it for you, but it might take awhile. I had my water line blow out in February in Anchorage and it was July before the landscaping contractor made it over to fix the sidewalk and ROW, AKA my yard.


Yeah, it actually drains to the sewer system, and without the ditch, my yard would flood badly. Unfortunately, the sewer is wide open too. I can't imagine a 10 foot right of way at my house..... that would lead right up to my front door, really. Small lot.

Anyway, I guess i'm just going to end up biting it, and paying for someone to do it for me.


----------

